# effectiveness of dermal fillers for reducing nasolabial folds?



## lvpiggy

over the past year, i've noticed the first signs of aging beginning to appear on my face, most notably in the increasingly pronounced presentation of the nasolabial folds (the lines running from the side of the nose to the corner of the mouth on each side).

as a result, i've been looking into the various dermal fillers / injectables touted for treating this area, and would very much appreciate hearing from others who are in the same boat. would love your opinions on:


*which fillers* you have tried
if you have used multiple types, *which did you find most effective *for this area?
is it more effective, inconsequential, or detrimental to start addressing the problem as early as possible?
this was an early problem area for my mom as she aged, so i'm pretty sure the "cross my fingers and hope it doesn't get worse" strategy isn't going to be too effective


----------



## sbelle

I've used Juvaderm once and thought it was great.  I got mine done last July and although they weren't pronounced, it made an amazing amoutn of difference.  I still haven't had to have it re-done, although the doctor told me it would last about 6 months.


----------



## lvpiggy

nice!! thanks *sbelle*! good to know (^(oo)^) thus far i actually love the way the rest of my face has "settled" so i'm excited to read that you saw a big difference with the juvaderm!

may i ask how you went about selecting a treatment facility/doctor? did you get recommendations, or did you just go through whatever local medical / cosmetic surgery professional organizations are active in your area?


----------



## sbelle

^I was actually visiting my sister and she uses a doctor that opened a "spa", so I went to her doctor.  When I get it redone it will have to be near where I live and I have already started asking around to get names.  I've asked at my hair salon, the place I get my brows done, and other people that I know would get something like this or botox done.

The thing I found amazing was that I did not have deep folds.  I thought they were not very noticeable until I had this done.  The difference really was big and definitely makes for a more youthful look.


----------



## kristenmi123

I've used the same filler as mentioned above for my nasal fold area & it lasted quite a while.......over a year.  I was very happy with the results.  I went to plastic surgeon....

I was just talking to a Dr. today about Sculptra ~ I think that's what it's called?  Anyhow, I have some puffiness under my eyes and it will fill in the upper cheek bone area to smooth it all out.  I'm going to go and have it done in about 2 weeks for the first injection and then you go back for a 2nd visit 6 weeks later for another injection and you will see results in about 6 months.   

And I agree ~ filling in the nasal folds made me look much more youthful.....


----------



## lvpiggy

wow - thank you both for your input! actually hearing from people who've had it done is so much more helpful than theoretical info from websites! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## jmcadon

My sister had it done a few years ago and she said it really hurt.  She did look good for quite awhile tho.  I think it was Restylane.


----------



## jillybean12

my mom just got juvaderm and botox and she looks great. I'm getting botox on Wednesday.


----------



## Bitten

Just out of curiousity, is the theory here that with any kind of dermal filler, you do essentially sign up for repeat work every 12-18 months to maintain the look? 

I ask because if I was to get something done, I presume I would have to get it repeated fairly regularly (like an eye check, lol!). So I wouldn't want to start too early!


----------



## EMMY

I would be hesitant to get this though...I have read that some people have issues with 'bumps' that form under the skin...anyone ever had these issues?!??!


----------



## Ellapretty

lvpiggy said:


> *which fillers* you have tried
> if you have used multiple types, *which did you find most effective *for this area?
> is it more effective, inconsequential, or detrimental to start addressing the problem as early as possible?
> this was an early problem area for my mom as she aged, so i'm pretty sure the "cross my fingers and hope it doesn't get worse" strategy isn't going to be too effective



I know you were asking about fillers - but have you looked into facial exercise? It can theoretically help build up cheek muscle - which lifts your lower face and prevents your n-l fold from looking very deep.

I did internet research on n-l folds about a year ago (looking for non-filler, preventative options) and found a lot of message boards with ppl who follow different facial exercise programs - they posted pics, and some ppl were very happy with the improvement in their n-l lines. (and they were not selling any products LOL - so I don't think they were distorting their results!)


----------



## lvpiggy

Bitten said:


> Just out of curiousity, is the theory here that with any kind of dermal filler, you do essentially sign up for repeat work every 12-18 months to maintain the look?
> 
> I ask because if I was to get something done, I presume I would have to get it repeated fairly regularly (like an eye check, lol!). So I wouldn't want to start too early!



so i've booked a consultation in a couple of weeks to learn more about all the different options, but the person who set up the consultation walked me through the basics:

apparently there are now options that have an expected effective life of 6 months, 1 year, or even "semi-permanent" results.

the reason i want to get started early is because i feel like it will be easier to "hold ground" if i address nascent problems *before* they become more severe. plus, i'd like to avoid the "is it just me, or does piggy look dramatically different compared to last week?!?" type conversations! trying to keep it very hush-hush and all that, KWIM? the better to perpetuate the myth that little piggies never age! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

Ellapretty said:


> I know you were asking about fillers - but have you looked into facial exercise? It can theoretically help build up cheek muscle - which lifts your lower face and prevents your n-l fold from looking very deep.
> 
> I did internet research on n-l folds about a year ago (looking for non-filler, preventative options) and found a lot of message boards with ppl who follow different facial exercise programs - they posted pics, and some ppl were very happy with the improvement in their n-l lines. (and they were not selling any products LOL - so I don't think they were distorting their results!)



i can see how a person with more of the "apple cheeks" would benefit from toning the cheek muscles more, but i've always been all jaw- and cheekbones, KWIM? so i think in my case it's purely a loss of collagen in the underlying area that's making the folds more noticeable, so the exercises probably will not be too impactful.


----------



## jmcadon

You don't mention how old you are.  I just read an article about injectables and lots of doctors do not recommend starting too young.  There are still no long term studies about these and there are concerns about putting this stuff in your body for years...


----------



## Ellapretty

I don't have apple cheeks LOL - I've always had high cheekbones (which I guess is good, as it holds up your face more over time). I like using facial exercise to prevent signs of ageing, as it gives a natural look - but of course, you don't get the full result that you would from injectables.

The other stuff I read about for n-l lines are:
-green smoothies
-bone massage (?!?!)

On the board that I read all these things about - a lot of the ladies there have used fillers as well (they try everything - from fillers to thermage to plastic surgery to derma-rolling - the list goes on- and a lot of people are in their 20s and 30s) - so I bet you could get some good advice there too - if you want - PM me and I'll send you the link I'm talking about. It's not a secret board - but I don't know if it is polite to link to it on this board LOL!

Good luck with your consultation - would you mind taking before and after pics? When done right, I'm sure the results are amazing! And I've seen your pic in your style thread - you look stunning already 



lvpiggy said:


> i can see how a person with more of the "apple cheeks" would benefit from toning the cheek muscles more, but i've always been all jaw- and cheekbones, KWIM? so i think in my case it's purely a loss of collagen in the underlying area that's making the folds more noticeable, so the exercises probably will not be too impactful.


----------



## bonniesnyder

It works well!


----------



## Backtoblack18

Any updates lol ?


----------



## 880

Vollure filler in the nasolabial area is very effective 
Not on a regular basis as it seemed to last
Procedure done by my dermatologist who is also a derm and laser surgeon
She is an artist with dark skin laser, botox, and filler at LLSCNY. (I have dark Asian skin) 









						#7 Cosmetic Dermatologist in America | Dr. Roy G. Geronemus | LSSCNY
					

Board-certified cosmetic dermatologist, Roy G. Geronemus, M.D., is Director of the Laser & Skin Surgery Center of New York and is ranked 7th on Newsweek's list of America's Best Cosmetic Dermatologists of 2022.




					www.laserskinsurgery.com
				




She also referred me to a plastic surgeon and opthalmological surgeon 
who did a lid procedure and also fat graft and suction on the cheek and jaw; somehow my nasolabial areas
also look much better. Estimated need for touch up, every decade or so. 






						JelksMedical - Cosmetic & Reconstructive Surgery | Leaders in Cosmetic and Reconstructive Surgery. Specialists in Oculoplastic Surgery.
					






					jelksmedical.com


----------



## Backtoblack18

880 said:


> Vollure filler in the nasolabial area is very effective
> Not on a regular basis as it seemed to last
> Procedure done by my dermatologist who is also a derm and laser surgeon
> She is an artist with dark skin laser, botox, and filler at LLSCNY. (I have dark Asian skin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 Cosmetic Dermatologist in America | Dr. Roy G. Geronemus | LSSCNY
> 
> 
> Board-certified cosmetic dermatologist, Roy G. Geronemus, M.D., is Director of the Laser & Skin Surgery Center of New York and is ranked 7th on Newsweek's list of America's Best Cosmetic Dermatologists of 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.laserskinsurgery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She also referred me to a plastic surgeon and opthalmological surgeon
> who did a lid procedure and also fat graft and suction on the cheek and jaw; somehow my nasolabial areas
> also look much better. Estimated need for touch up, every decade or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JelksMedical - Cosmetic & Reconstructive Surgery | Leaders in Cosmetic and Reconstructive Surgery. Specialists in Oculoplastic Surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelksmedical.com


Thanks for the info


----------



## guccicutie

i had it done, probably like 4cc, and i didn't see much result tbh. Probably because my nose sides are really deep sunken


----------

